# Diseño de filtro pasabanda de banda angosta



## Angelik_ (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola necesito realizar un filtro pasabanda de banda angosta   con fc=60hz, BW=1, Q>10.
Es decir sólo quiero que deje pasar la frecuencia de la linea. He buscado información y diseñe uno pero al probarlo me da una forma de onda de salida  modificada, es decir una señal seno pero distorcionada. Pienso q mi diseño esta mal hecho, así que necesito información para realizar otro.
Agradeceria un poco de ayuda
Mil gracias de antemano.


----------



## foso (Jun 21, 2009)

pasivo o activo ?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 21, 2009)

Hola Angelik, bienvenida al foro.

No te entiendo muy bien que es lo que necesitas, si es un filtro de linea o un filtro para señales de audio, explicate mejor para poder ayudarte.

Podrias mostarnos el diseño que hiciste, quiza tenga algun error.

Saludos.


----------



## Victronica (Jun 21, 2009)

Hola princesa:
Tengo un problema con lo que quieres, lo normal es hacer un rechazabanda en 60hz. Pero si nacesitas el pasabanda seria bueno que publicaras en circuito que tienes. Me gustaria saber que simulador estas utilizando y que operacional tienes.

Cuidate mucho, bye


----------



## Angelik_ (Jun 21, 2009)

Hola a todos y gracias!
Estoy realizando una aplicación en la que necesito la señal de 60Hz libre de armónicos(nada relacionada con audio).Por ello la necesidad de un filtro pasa banda con un factor  Q=60.
 El diseño que envío lo realizó una compañera y yo retomé su trabajo, pero no me supo decir cómo fue que lo diseñó o  en qué se basó porque ya tiene tiempo de eso. Investigando, pude ver que se parece a una topología de un filtro de variables de estado pero no del todo y en la bibliografía que he buscado no explican cómo encontrar los valores de los componentes. 
Me parece que la mejor solución es diseñar un filtro de variables desde cero, buscare información, pero si alguien sabe si hay algo mal en el circuito ya diseñado,  sabe como realizarl el calculo para el filtro de variables de estado, o tiene una mejor solución, se los agradecería toda la vida 
Gracias de antemano y saludos!


----------



## Angelik_ (Jun 21, 2009)

ou...ahora si, aqui va el circuito


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 21, 2009)

Hola angelik.

Mira yo te recomendaria el filtro MFB Multiple Feedback Filter, es un filtro de banda angosta, que tolera valores altos de Q, de todas formas voy a buscarte una información sobre el diseño de ellos y la subo.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 21, 2009)

Hola angelik, ahi te dejo un filtro MFB que diseñe con los parametros que comentaste, pruebalo a ver que tal, lo unico que tendrias que hacer es colocarle una etapa de ganancia si la señal te sale muy bajita.

Saludos


----------



## Victronica (Jun 22, 2009)

Hola princesa.

Hice un maontaje y me gustria que lo probaras, me funcionó bien.

Aqui esta el esquematico, espero que no tengas problemas.

Cuidate y saludos.


----------



## Angelik_ (Jun 22, 2009)

Mil gracias a ambos! 
Probaré los dos circuitos mañana y les cuento que tal funcionan...
Y ps si no es mucha molestia ...(aunque tal vez si  ) les agradecería me comentaran cómo calcularon los valores de los componentes porque quiero aprender y no solo copiar  . Si lo desean sólo nombren sus fuentes y yo investigo...
Pero muchisisimas gracias por todo.
Gracias  thanks grâce graça....


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 23, 2009)

Claro preciosa, pero pruebalo primero a ver que tal.

Saludos


----------



## Angelik_ (Jun 24, 2009)

Hola! 
Escribo para comentar las soluciones que propusieron, pero antes quiero agradecer  a Vic  y Oscar por su valiosisima ayuda!
-Lamentablemente no pude probar el circuito que proporcionó Vic debido a que no contaba con los componentes necesarios pero en la simulación funciona (Por si alguien más desea probarlo).
-El circuito de Oscar funcionó de maravilla, atenúa bastante pero para mi aplicación utilicé un control de ganancia debido a que ocupaba una ganancia unitaria.

Estaré eternamente agradecida con el foro y sus miembros...MIL GRACIAS


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 24, 2009)

Que bien, me alegro que te alla funcionado bien, voy a organizarte un PDF para que sepas como diseñarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## aGOSTOX (Ene 5, 2010)

pRUEBEN ESTE PDF IMPORTANTE INFORMACION DE DISEÑO DE FILTROS ACTIVOS
www.ulpgc.es/descargadirecta.php?codigo_archivo=29861


----------



## freynier (Abr 24, 2010)

tambien estaba investigando algo al respecto y encontre algo que puede ser de utilidad para algun otro interesado:

http://www.recercat.net/bitstream/2072/5340/1/PFCDuran.pdf


o esta otra:

http://lc.fie.umich.mx/~jfelix/InstruII/FPB/FPB_ba.htm


----------



## osminmagana (Ago 21, 2010)

hola yo soy nuevo aqui soy estudiante de ing electrica pues interesante los aportes del filtro q*UE* hacen pero quisiera q*UE* explicaran como lo diseñan para calcular las resistencias, y los condensadores segun una frecuencia de corte expesifica gracias....


----------



## dariof (Abr 17, 2011)

Se que el contenido es viejo, pero siempre habra gente como yo buscando informacion de estos temas hoy y mañana, aqui les dejo una copia en cuaderno de todas las ecuaciones del filtro MFB, y con dos ejemplos ya probados en la vida real (Aunque no les ofresco fotos, porque carezco de generador y osciloscopio propios y en el momento en que los probe no tenia camara), no todos los valores que se calculen son utiles, en la teoria es valido cualquier resistencia, pero recordar que los valores reales y comerciales de las resistencias tienen limitaciones, y algunos valores calculados pueden resultar impracticos y dificeles de alcanzar (Como por ejemplo una resistencia de 1.8 ohm de forma precisa)
Por favor moderadores no borrar, porque es informacion que puede ser muy util a muchos

Bibliografia: Circuitos Electrico W. Nilsson S Riedel 6ta Edicion pag 807 a 810

http://dariofh.wordpress.com/2011/04/17/sobre-electricidad-y-electronica/


----------

